# Fall Schedule?



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Maybe it's just a thing specific to my college, but we get our new schedule around May. 

What are y'all taking?

I'm taking

Latin 321, Late Republican Latin Literature
Latin 507, Special Readings (Sunoikisis, various universities sign up and each professor trades off giving a video lecture to all the students)
Art History 355, 20th Century Art
French 303, Conversation & Composition I
Greek 321, Herodotus
English 226, British Literature Since The Romantic Period

I was already signed up to take a 200-level English course during the summer, American Literature, but I hated it so much I dropped it.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Geography 330 Cultural Geography
Biology 105 World of Biology lab
Math 111 Intro to Probability
Criminal Justice 360 Victimology
Criminal Justice 350 Juvenile Delinqency

I actually got myself to sign up for a communications course in persuasion (COMM 475: Persuasion) but had to drop it to make room for my bio lab. I'm relieved but a bit disappointed at the same time. Maybe next semester.

Had to take a statistics course because I decided to go for a double degree. And this one's just a prerequsite for another one I need to take in the spring.


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

AP English
History 104 and 105, Western Traditions I & II
Chorus
Phys Ed
CLEP Biology
Economics

I'm still in HS, as you can see.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

French 311- French Civilization
Math 105- Contemporary Mathematics 
English 310- Introduction to Writing About Literature
WGST 201- Women in American Culture
Russian 121- Basic Russian


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

FIN 335 Principles Financial Mgmt 

MGT 350 Principles Of Management 

MIS 213 Intro Information Sys & Tech 

MKT 340 Principles Of Marketing


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

I signed up for my Fall classes back in March!

BCH 451 Principles Biochemistry (Lecture)
BCH 451 Principles Biochemistry (Problem Session) 
CHE 311 Transport Processes I 
CHE 315 Chemical Process Thermodynamics
HI 341 Technology in History 
MSE 201 Structure and Properties of Engineering Materials

My classes sound awful. Shoot me now.


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

Metallic said:


> I signed up for my Fall classes back in March!
> 
> BCH 451 Principles Biochemistry (Lecture)
> BCH 451 Principles Biochemistry (Problem Session)
> ...


eek. yeah sorry, that schedule does look kinda hardcore. tech/bio/chem. my worst nighmare.

My schedule:
Political Economy
Political Methods
French III
Argumentative Writing
Human Evolution 
Formal Logic

19 credits. delightfully busy this fall semester.


----------



## hopeful17 (Dec 21, 2008)

nutrition 101
IS math 
IS english
intro to art
art experience

man, i should have studied more for the ACT, so i wouldnt have to take two IS courses


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im going for part time:
Substance Abuse
Genetics


----------



## GeorgiaKen (May 21, 2009)

For me:

-Cal II
-Chem 2211 - lecture
................ -lab
-Orientation to Engineering
-Science and Technology

I also work part-time.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

20th Century American Lit
Senior Seminar: Sinclair Ross
Gender, Race & Class in Pop Culture
Urbanization

I've taken so many English classes already that I now have a ton of room for assorted other things, like first-year classes in geography. I'm kind of excited.


----------



## Alora Star (Nov 19, 2008)

*Course Schedule*

I'm in the Health Information Management program full-time this Fall, though it's intense I might change it to part-time:

Seven courses 
HIM 103 
HIM 103 Lab
HIM 104
HIM 105
HIM 106
HIM 111
HIM 135 (could take it next summer)

Plus working on those weekdays + every other weekend


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

This is 13 credits for me, so fulltime.

Intro to Literature I: AH2 - LIT 115 - 128
Introductory Algebra - MAT 090 - 126 (I suck at math)
General Psychology II : SS3 - PSY 102 - 125
Child Development: SS3 - PSY 238 - 125


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Psychology - Personality, Aging, Health, Abnormal, Behaviour and Drugs


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Molecular Physiology
Physics for the Life Sciences (haet prereqs)
Advanced French Literature
Advanced French Linguistics


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Nvm. Don't feel comfortable listing my classes.



Alora Star said:


> I'm in the Health Information Management program full-time this Fall, though it's intense I might change it to part-time:
> 
> Seven courses
> HIM 103
> ...


Geez, this does sound intense. Especially with work too. I hope you get a nice break at the end.


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

/


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Philosophy of science
Ethics
Introducory Sociology
Self and society


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

18 credit hours (6 classes), the maximum amount I can take.

CMUN 150 - Communication Processes
CMUN 160 - Communication Practices
FNAR 219 - Digital Photography
FREN 101 - French I
PSYC 101 - General Psychology
SOCL 212 - Patterns of Criminal Activity

The first three are for my two majors (Journalism and Photography), and the last three are for my general education requirements.


----------



## RemusLupin (Jul 17, 2009)

-Italian Renaissance Literature
-L'amore nel Rinascimento
-Seminar on Terrorism
-Theater Management
-Astronomy Lab
-Intro to Jewish Studies

16 hours


----------



## PolarBear (Jun 23, 2009)

ELNC-3028	​Electronics II
ELEC-3050	​Electrical Machines
DIGL-5006	​Digital III
ELEC-3051	​Electrical Systems 
MATH-5016	​Math III
ELEC-3052	​Applied Project III

Sounds like fun doesn't it?


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

solasum said:


> French 311- French Civilization
> Math 105- Contemporary Mathematics
> English 310- Introduction to Writing About Literature
> WGST 201- Women in American Culture
> Russian 121- Basic Russian


Basic Russian, why couldn't my school offer this course? When your done let me borrow your notes - lol.


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

SOCI201 - Social Problems
BIBL105 - survey of OT
BIBL110 - survey of NT


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

- Senior Capstone Project
- Computer Networks
- Calculus III
- Object-Oriented Programming
- Discrete Mathematics II

16 hours total. Shouldn't be too bad, and I'm repeating Discrete II because I didn't do really well the first time.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

PolarBear said:


> MATH-5016	​Math III


What kind of math is it?


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I wound up switching out 20th Century Art for Greek Architecture. I hate modern art with a passion, and now that I'm no longer an art history minor, there's no reason to take that course.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

intro to computers
u.s. history
english 101
reading


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I may make changes but I am currently enrolled in:

Mechanics (if it doesn't end up being the same instructor I had last time who made us work in groups for at least 2/3 of every 4 hour class)
Ballet
Modern Dance
Musicianship, Diatonic Harmony
String Instrument Techniques (for cello)
Voice

The most likely changes I'd make would be to switch voice for piano, even though I'm taking lessons now, or the string class for guitar.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a pretty easy semester for fall, cause I was late in registering AGAIN, so I couldn't take a lot of the classes I really needed. I'm done by 11 am on tue and thurs, and have friday off! 

-3d Visual fundamentals (sculpture)
-Intro to figure drawing
-Intro to women studies (needed 12 credits )
-Art history III


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Attica! Attica! said:


> I'm done by 11 am on tue and thurs, and have friday off!


On Tuesday and Thursday my classes actually start at 11 am, on Monday and Wednesday they start at 5:30 pm, which is fine with me, I never liked early classes.
And for the first time in 2 years I don't have any classes on Friday.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Stanley said:


> On Tuesday and Thursday my classes actually start at 11 am, on Monday and Wednesday they start at 5:30 pm, which is fine with me, I never liked early classes.
> And for the first time in 2 years I don't have any classes on Friday.


Ugh, I hate late classes!  I'd rather have 8 am classes than evening ones, which I do on mondays; it ends at 6pm. I prefer to get things out of the way I guess.

Fridays off are the best! long weekends mean more skiing during the winter


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Attica! Attica! said:


> Fridays off are the best! long weekends mean more skiing during the winter


*sighs*
I miss the snow...


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

*School Fall 2009*

I'm taking Anatomy and Physiology 1 and college Algebra...... This is my second time taking College Algebra. I had to drop the class because the teacher was lame and I wasn't learning. Can anybody give me any tips???????


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Amazeon79 said:


> Can anybody give me any tips???????


About college algebra? Is there anything specific you having troubles with?


----------



## turingmachine (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm grad so I take only three classes for full time:

Directed study in cognitive information retrieval
Biostatistics I
Information and Knowledge Representation


----------



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

Psychology of religion
General chemistry
Intermediate algebra
and my fun class... Theatre Makeup


----------



## ellektra (Mar 19, 2007)

Attica! Attica! said:


> I have a pretty easy semester for fall, cause I was late in registering AGAIN, so I couldn't take a lot of the classes I really needed. I'm done by 11 am on tue and thurs, and have friday off!
> 
> -3d Visual fundamentals (sculpture)
> -Intro to figure drawing
> ...


at least you are taking some fun classes


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

ellektra said:


> at least you are taking some fun classes


Yeah, should be fun! :clap For once I'm so excited for classes to start, just because I'm so booored. I'm sure that'll change when I have a ton of projects and haven't made any new friends  baahh, I shouldn't be negative.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

omg, I still havent signed up for classes and I'm entering my junior year


----------



## whatev133 (Aug 9, 2008)

hmm...this fall semester I will be taking

Design and Color
Web Design
Illustration
Math 150 
Art History
It doesn't seem like much, but my studios last for 3 hours twice a week....and I have two studios back to back from 3:30-9:30 PM.....uggggh.

and i'm terrible at math.


----------



## bucknut12 (Apr 18, 2006)

Statistics 330
Another Statistics 331
Operations 630
Marketing 650


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah EVERYTHING! lol I'm having a problem learning the formulas and I don't know why.



Stanley said:


> About college algebra? Is there anything specific you having troubles with?


----------



## noobleech (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know... Probably this is going to change...

CISC 327: Software Quality Assurance
CISC 330: Computer-Integrated Surgery
CISC 452: Neural and Genetic Computing
PHGY 350: Pathophysiology
LING 100: Introduction to Linguistics


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

Math 431 Advanced Calculus II

Thats it and then I graduate, and it's only taken 6 1/2 years for my bachelors, hooray!


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I ended up switching WGST 201 Women in American Culture for English 311 American Literature.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

bio 102 LAB
chem 101 lab
math 152 (trig/intro to precalc)
just a basic 13 credit schedule.`


----------

